# [V] iPhone 4 , 16 GB schwarz mit Garantie bis Oktober 2012



## Kaji87 (17. November 2011)

Verkauft!


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2011)

Für gebrauchte Geräte nimmt man normal die Hälfte - wären also 300€. Dazu noch Reparaturen - da kommste mit dem Preis nicht hin. Für 250€ könnte man ins Gespräch kommen.


----------



## Kaji87 (18. November 2011)

Es tut mir Leid, aber du scheinst wenig Ahnung von dem Wertverlust von Apple-Produkten zu haben 

Bei Ebay geht dieses Gerät regelmäßig für über 400 Euro weg. Selbst für defekte Geräte (z.B Displaybruch, was häufig vorkommt) werden oft noch mehr als 250 Euro geboten.

Dass hier 2 sehr häufige und bekannte Defekte dieses Modells gerade fachmännisch behoben wurden, halte ich für einen großen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Modellen, denen diese Ausfälle möglicherweise kurz bevor stehen.
Zumal dieses Gerät immernoch fast 1 Jahr erweiterte Garantie hat - soviel wie Apple auf Neugeräte gibt!

Es ist einfach nur ein faires Angebot von mir, das du ja nicht wahrnehmen musst 
Wenn es hier keiner möchte, dann kommt es eben zu Ebay.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2011)

komisch, von 400€ ist das noch meilenweit entfernt. Aber vielleicht verdoppelt sich der Preis in 30 min ja noch 

Apple İphone4 16GB (Neuwertig) | eBay


----------



## Kaji87 (18. November 2011)

Also bitte, das ist ja wohl ein Eigentor...
Das iPhone, was da eine halbe Stunde vor Auktionsende schon bei über 220 Euro liegt,
hat einen Sim-Lock eines dänischen Mobilfunkanbieters und ist damit in Deutschland ohne Jailbreak nicht zu gebrauchen.
Einen Jailbreak für iOS 5 gibt es bisher nur tethered, d.h. Zum Neustart muss es an einen PC angeschlossen werden, was bei einem Telefon inakzeptabel ist. Zudem hat man dann jeden Anspruch auf Garantie oder Gewährleistung verloren.
Zudem wirkt der Verkäufer unseriös, kann kaum deutsch, es gibt keine Garantie und keine OVP.
Und trotzdem bieten die Leute horrende Summen - bei Ebay bestimmen die letzten 5 Minuten über den Preis und ich empfinde ihn für das verlinkte Angebot bereits jetzt als zu hoch, aber wir leben ja in einer Marktwirtschaft.

Also mach dich bitte nicht lächerlich!
Mein Angebot ist seriös und günstig.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2011)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht verdoppelt sich der Preis in 30 min ja noch



was ja sooo unwahrscheinlich gar nicht ist.


----------



## Kaji87 (18. November 2011)

Ich muss mich korrigieren:
Das von LouisLoiselle verlinkte iPhone kann auch mit einem Jailbreak nicht in Deutschland benutzt werden, weil es für iOS 5 keinen unlock gibt.
Das Angebot ist also in keiner Weise mit dem hier angebotenen iPhone, welches mit jedem Anbieter der Welt ohne jegliche Modifikation funktioniert, vergleichbar.

Die Bieter haben dort quasi 302 Euro + 7 Euro Versand für ein defektes iPhone ausgegeben...
Dank an LouisLoiselle für den Beweis, dass mein Angebot günstig ist


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. November 2011)

Jo ich sehe, man reisst sich bereits darum. Du bist ja "seriös". Komisch das es nicht gleich im "seriösen" Ebay gelandet ist. Ein simples Nein zu meinem Angebot hätte mir übrigens als Antwort völlig genügt, anstatt den Apfelklugreder raushängen zu lassen.


----------



## Kaji87 (18. November 2011)

Jetzt sei mal nicht eingeschnappt, nur weil dein Beitrag nach hinten losgegangen ist


----------



## X3niC (30. November 2011)

Ist das auf dem 5. Bild Rost?Unten das braune oder ist das nur verschmutzt? Frage nur weil du es im Text nicht erwähnst


----------



## Kaji87 (30. November 2011)

Das iPhone ist schon lange verkauft, der Thread kann zu!
Danke.

Der Vollständigkeit halber: ist Schmutz, wurde noch entfernt. Der Rahmen ist beim iPhone aus rostfreiem Stahl.


----------

